# Julio Cesar Chavez.



## Damone

My second all-time favorite right behind Roberto Duran. JCC was a guy who would wear his opponent down with nasty body shots. If he didn't like you, you were in for a long, disgusting, sadistic beating. I always smile watching him beat the hell out of Macho Camacho, especially since Camacho pulled that goofy shit in the pre-fight staredown (With him fake punching Chavez). Chavez merely smiled at the guy and was all "You just wait, I'll make you piss blood, bitch." 

Haugen got torn apart the same way, except Julio decided to end things quicker. Chavez was so good that he had the ability to end things with ease. One thing I didn't like about Chavez was his ability to rely on his manly chin. It seemed like after the first Taylor fight, Chavez pretty much abandoned his defense and relied heavily on his chin. Still, he was a great fighter. 

Best JCC fights.

vs Taylor 1 & 2 (Even though the first was basically all Meldrick).
vs Camacho.
vs Haugen.
vs Duplessis.
vs Mitchell.
vs Mayweather 1 &2.

Discuss.


----------



## tearfromthered

I always admire the guy. i remember like the whole family getting together with other fams for his fights. Toughests fight for me to see was him against oscar, dat fight made me hate the mother fucker alot


----------



## brownpimp88

JCC is one of my favourite boxers. His fights were always entertaining and his legacy is epic. The fight against Macho was indeed a great beatdown.


----------



## Damone

Damn, I know this is an MMA board and all, but there has to be more JCC fans here. I mean, we're talking about CHAVEZ! the guy who almost went 100-0 and that's against solid competition.


----------



## NikosCC

Now this i cannot disagree with Damone this is a Fantastic pick for a favorite fighter this guy set the pace for all Hispanic fighter out there he is deff one of the greatest fighters of all time.


----------



## Damone

Man, just re-watched Julio destroy Rosario in awesome, awesome fashion.

People need to rock headbands more. Julio rocked headbands like a king, and his crew rocked headbands. 



















JULIO! CESAR! CHAVEZ!!


----------



## Satori

GOOD REP your way bud--- Chavez was an incrediable fighter never backed down, he was a very typical Mexican fighter and was never afraid to exchange leather---

O


----------



## Damone

He also has a super nintendo game about him. It's very, very similar to Riddick Bowes boxing game, but hey, it's Chavez, so it's awesome. And yes, I have played it. It....kind of sucked, but it's Chavez, so it's all to the goody.

But, I gotta say, he should've lost that Whitaker fight. Man, awful decision. A draw? Seriously? Don King's explanation at the end of that fight almost made me throw up.


----------



## Terry77

I don't mean to go off topic with Chavez, but how's his kid's career going right now? Haven't followed him at all lately.


----------



## Damone

Still undefeated. He fought some trash early on in his career, but that's okay. He's taking on decent competition. He may retire young. Who knows. I'm pretty sure he's not going to.


----------



## BertnErnie

Yeah but he got his ass whooped by a guy named sweet pea


----------

